

Ask HN: How to make my accomplishments sound more “active” as a developer? - it_learnses

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;ve just received a free critique of my resume from one of the professional resume service, and one of the suggestions is to use active language when talking about my accomplishments. For example, &quot;Worked on x&quot; or &quot;Created y&quot; make me sound like a doer, whereas I should say something like &quot;Slashed costs by 30%&quot; or &quot;Increased revenue by 10%&quot;.<p>I&#x27;ve never measured or have been shared these things by managers or businesses. Is this particular critique even valid for developers? Would a hiring manger or HR person looking for developers care about this?
======
nostrademons
Numbers always pop out on a resume. If you can get leadership to share the
financial results of your work, it's always to your advantage to know. It's
not necessarily to _their_ advantage, though, so they probably won't volunteer
it.

For developers, the other thing that really pops out is "Launched X", "Shipped
X", or "Created X", where X is some publicly visible feature or product. Links
are good too; the hiring manager probably won't look at them, but the fact
that your accomplishments are independently verifiable on the net helps a lot.

